# Padron Corticos (M) Cigar Review - Fantastic quicky



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Don't let the size of these fool you. They are flavorful, and delicious. With such a small vitola, you really get the full blast of that Padron M...

Read the full review here: Padron Corticos (M) Cigar Review - Fantastic quicky


----------

